

Los Zetas Drug Cartel has their own Radio Network - kumarski
http://www.vice.com/read/the-los-zetas-drug-cartel-have-their-own-radio-network

======
fossuser
My impression from this in depth new york times article
([http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/17/magazine/how-a-mexican-
dru...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/17/magazine/how-a-mexican-drug-cartel-
makes-its-billions.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)) was that the Sinaloa cartel was
more like a multi billion dollar international business while the Zeta cartel
was just a violent disorganized drug gang.

